# John "jaybird" Schott Memorial Trophy Auction 2012



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

there seem to be a small bit of confusion as to the reason for this post? sorry i am no pro, one of my answers went like this:


the memorial is to honor Jays contributions to the sport.
Patty his wife has taken over the ECST in his place, and this year for the first time there will be a new trophy classification just in Jaybirds name, seperate from the ECST but held at the same time.

We are asking vendors or whom ever wants to contribute a sling or related item for sale. 100% of proceeds go to a fund to pay for the trophies. the items will be auctioned on EBAY, easy but alot of work.
thanks ALL. Shall we begin anew?
Reply
Report
Edit

from "Jaybird" to all of us:
http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
This is an unlisted link, feel free to share with whomever you wish. the ebay listings will be made in a day or so while all participants get on board.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

this is Richard of EHS Slingshots donation









a BIG thanks Richard


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

from Patty Schott:
This morning at a little past 7:00 EST John"Jaybird" Schott passed from this life.He was my best friend,Soul mate.hunting buddy.He touched so many lifes.
Jaybird better know as "Jay'" to everyone that knew him.Jay was one of the most honest down to earth people you would have the priviledge to know.He was a caring and generous person.
Jay had a passion for hunting with these coonhounds him and I kept.He seemed to have a personal mission in life to try and get everyone he met to be come a slingshot enthusist.
Another passion which alot of you did not know was he was as adept shooting his recurve bow instinctively which he and I had affectionately called "Billy baroo".Anyone that watched Caddy Shack will understand why.He won too many shoots with this bow and took so many deer I would be all day recounting them.Jay was probably one of greatest instinctive shooters any one could meet.He had no problem and loved helping people to improve their shooting skills.
As a lot of you on here know he was a very intelligent guy that would jump head first into every endeavor that he would attempt not being satisfied at only doing things half way right.
Jay was humble that he did not advertise his accomplishments.
At the National Slingshot Tournament with just his little piece of wood slingshot. He shot the first and only perfect 50 score in the over 30 years the tournament was held.
I am going to be lost without him.
As per his wishes he did not want a funeral only a memorial service which will be held in North Huntington,Pa at the James W. Shirley funeral home Thursday June 16 at 11:00 am.
Jay had a letter he wrote about his departure from this life when he discovered his terminal cancer diagnosis.He wanted me to post it which I will do as soon as I get the help I need to do the posting I had in mind for him.Thank you to everyone that wished him well.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

an unknown observer:
We were shooting at Saltsburg Sportsmans, taking a break outside for a bite to eat. Jay pulls up and starts shooting the far targets on the practice range.
On to the 60 yard and Jay puts his 1st near the bull. Some guy totin his new Alpine, walks by and says "Nice- betchya you cant do that again!" not understanding that some trad guys are hateful accurate shots.
Jay puts 2 more in a very tight group with the 1st. The guy walked outta there pretty quick as I recall...
Jay to me seemed to be as smooth and effortless a shooter as I've ever seen.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

from Nathan at Flippnout slingshots:

Chalice that has bee FlippedOut
Heart pine(salvaged from the original Sears/Robuck warehouse circa 1890- original old growth MN pitch pine)
Ipe and walnut with a black cherry burl palmswell.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

*from Peter over at Milbro: *

*DESCRIPTION:*

This stunning catapult is constructed from 2 solid brass outer scales, with a diamond wood centre core, and finished with 4 decorative mosiac pins.
*PLEASE NOTE -* The Diamond Wood may not be the same colouration as shown in this image.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

and from Bill Hays


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its really nice that Jay is honored and remembered.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

treefork said:


> Its really nice that Jay is honored and remembered.


the yearly competition (starting this year) will keep his contributions and memory alive.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

and this lovely lady is a donation from Mr. Bob Fionda:
This is a natural I made from an antler of pine wood, totally made by hand with knife, rasp and sand-paper; I called it Troll and it's a unique piece of a collection I dedicated to the Spirits of Nature. 
All the best, Bob.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

If nobody has any objections I would like to donate this modified natural made from Rose Thorn,

It has a Honduras Mahogany spacer with Pau Amarelo plate and a thin strip of Hickory/Ipe to contrast the colours

The patch on the fork limb is just a gift from nature, its finished with satin Polyeurathane


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> If nobody has any objections I would like to donate this modified natural made from Rose Thorn,
> 
> It has a Honduras Mahogany spacer with Pau Amarelo plate and a thin strip of Hickory/Ipe to contrast the colours
> 
> ...


objections? i would have felt rejected if you did not add a bit of your brand of art to the auction, i also notice the inscription on the handle, a very well thought out touch, and i will add another beauty.
thanks Andy


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is great newconvert! Jay was a great guy, and selling these items to contribute to the trophy in his name is a great cause. Also, whoever wins these items will have some top notch gear!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i dont know if it would be right, but there are some that i want to bid on myself


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

These are awesome slingshots. Thanks to all who donated. Real kind of yas.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Life seems to be a boomerang itself, what you throw it comes back to a greater speed. I like seeing these acts of generosity.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

These are absolutely fantastic, first class donations. Alas, I will not be attending the East Coast Slinghot do this year, but I hope lots of forum members will be able to go. Even if you are not attending, any of these slingshots would be a wonderful addition to your collection, and the money's raised are going to an extremely worthwhile cause ... promotion of the sport of shlingshot shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I will donate this Longbow Hunter in Desert camo spectraply.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Wingshooter said:


> I will donate this Longbow Hunter in Desert camo spectraply.


beautiful ss Roger, the auction will begin tomorrow, Easter Sunday.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

To all forum members:

the EBAY auction to aide the John "JAYBIRD" Memorial Trophy Fund began this morning.
please view the topic and participate in any way you can, the idea of this auction is to Honor a man who was in a way a father to modern slinging. who Organized the ECST, and now we have the chance to participate alongside his wonderful wife Patty in keeping Jays dreams alive.

all Auction items are under the title "Jaybird Memorial Auction" plus any person having the inclination can give donations in monetary form, or donate a sling for sale as well as any other materials pouches? bands/ bandsets..........................

go to the original post and participate, i see many posters talk about attending the ECST, lets get on the topic and spread the word through introductions.let us know who you are so we can root for you.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I only see Andy's slingshot. Where are the others???


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

if you click on more from this vendor you should be able to see everything? i am working with EBAY at the moment, i can see all the items, but they cant either?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

i only see the one slingshot available. i see no others from vendor.... i did a search for "jaybird memorial auction"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jaybird-memorial-auction-/200741375757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebd1e4f0d#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ok i just got info from EBAY, auction items will become available 1 by 1 as they are indexed, up to 24 hour process, but all items are listed in the original topic and in the video in that topic, so you can go to the topic to see what will be available.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

i am aware of what is available. was just excited to bid on them. will be waiting for them to become active... thanks


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> i am aware of what is available. was just excited to bid on them. will be waiting for them to become active... thanks


good man B


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay, I placed my bid! However, this is one time, that I will happy if I get out bid. So Bid Often, Dig Deep!

I still have a house full of relatives, but if I can get my Altoid-Ninja-Wannabee finished in time, I will donate it to the cause.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

linuxmail said:


> Okay, I placed my bid! However, this is one time, that I will happy if I get out bid. So Bid Often, Dig Deep!
> 
> I still have a house full of relatives, but if I can get my Altoid-Ninja-Wannabee finished in time, I will donate it to the cause.
> 
> ...


SWEETTTTTT! thanks LM


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

1day left


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I've put what bids I can on, there's some cracking items to win!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks guys we are down to the wire, lets hope to finish strong, and a GREAT BIG THANKS to everyone who dug deep to help fund the Jaybird trophy fund.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> 1day left


and thanks for the reminder Jax


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

THE AUCTION IS WINDING DOWN............... GET THOSE BIDS IN!!!!!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I for the life of me cannot locate the auction(s)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> I for the life of me cannot locate the auction(s)


heres 1 item, just follow the other items

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200741339849?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1363


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ahh thanks NC!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Ahh thanks NC!


anytime


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

I just won two of the items in the auction and already paid for them with PayPal... can't wait till they get here..hahahaha
Kip


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am glad to heat it, and will sort everything out and get the packages out asap

thanks for helping and bidding Kipkin


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

can we get an idea of what everything went for in the end? would be nice to know the total.

I WON BIG HORN SHEEP









sorry, its out my system now


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> can we get an idea of what everything went for in the end? would be nice to know the total.
> 
> I WON BIG HORN SHEEP
> 
> ...


round 3, just push 1 wrong key and it all goes away! i will list the winners by their EBAY screen name, i guess winning prices as well.

snowgard1dogs = the bamboo campamocha by design Cheneke josh $ 10.50
= wingshooters longbow hunter in desert camo spectraply 50.50

brainleak840 = Hawk 2009's MK2 in multiplex 17.53

seanve7 = Andy of AKMslingshots natural from a modified natural rose thorn 33.00
= my acacia and bamboo spanish style target shooter 30.00

umpalumpa = Bob Fiondas the Troll 41.00

mr.excessive =the Bill Hays mini hunter in balistic G10 26.68
= the Milbro pro shot 1 66.00
= the EHS combination slingshot and holster 31.50

icecreamboy1 = from Nathan, Chalice that has bee FlippedOutHeart pine(salvaged from the original Sears/Robuck warehouse circa 1890- original old growth MN pitch pine)Ipe and walnut with a black cherry burl palmswell. 103.49

sashiko1 = the benchmade first production 440 opportunist. 20.50

hippiedog = the benchmade 710 in D2 steel 50.11

rwig8037 = the DGUI flatstrap shooter 1.04

akm-singshots = lignum vitae big horn sheep (john rambo) PFS 10.00 

these are the results of the auction almost $510 minus EBAY fees towards the ECST Jaybird memorial trophy.

there was 1 error in EBAYS listings there was a duplicate made of the listing of the Troll, no photos not a real listing but they would not remove it. there was a bidder "rickyvonhoyt" even though there was no auction item if you feel that you bid on something perhaps we can work something out.

thank you from the SSF for your participation in the auction.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

So I wonder if all of the above winners are SSF folk?


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Snogard1dogs is me.. and I am a proud member of SSF..
KIP


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonderful contribution to Jaybird.
Thanks Mark for putting this together


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Kipken said:


> Wonderful contribution to Jaybird.
> Thanks Mark for putting this together


it was my pleasure Danny, going to a very worthwhile cause.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> So I wonder if all of the above winners are SSF folk?


i believe so, i recognized most of the bidders


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Missed it by thaaaat much! well a buck actually.







oh well maybe I'll get a milbro one of these days.
congrats to all the winners and well done for putting this on Mark.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

newconvert said:


> So I wonder if all of the above winners are SSF folk?


i believe so, i recognized most of the bidders
[/quote]

That is great!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

newconvert said:


> I for the life of me cannot locate the auction(s)


heres 1 item, just follow the other items

http://www.ebay.com/...9#ht_500wt_1363
[/quote]
I am so lost in what I am giving away here I have clicked on the ebay list to see and nothing is their their are no other items. I saw one picture once and it was a tube shooter made in mdf but just seen a list saying it is made from multiplex I don't have any made from multiplex nor make them from multiplex I have a mk2 tube shooter made from mdf wrapped in camoflauge paracord and a mk2 flat band shooter wrapped in camoflauge paracord ???.

exactly Hawk, the description says MK2 in multiplex, the one we spoke about. when i tried to reach you i could not, so for the auction i could only put up the photo i found in the avatar, but the description is for the MK2, sorry for any confusion mate.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

rwig8037 = the DGUI flatstrap shooter 1.04 

Hey I bid 5 bucks on that and no1 else bid so I added 5 bucks to the total price as a donation after the fact, labelled as shipping and handling... I couldn't donate only a dollar.









also i think ebay ****ed up cause i could only see 8 auctions, you have stuff listed there that wasnt visible, or wasnt labelled as jaybird memorial auction... I really wanted the slingshot from Guatamala, but I am broke and couldnt out bid that last guy... I wish they all sold for more tho.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Ryan Wigglesworth said:


> rwig8037 = the DGUI flatstrap shooter 1.04
> 
> Hey I bid 5 bucks on that and no1 else bid so I added 5 bucks to the total price as a donation after the fact, labelled as shipping and handling... I couldn't donate only a dollar.
> 
> ...


yeah i hear you about selling for more, since its for charity, maybe your setting were to list 10 per page? i dont now but i did have more thans a few problems with the sale, all on ebays side. absolutely every add was titled JAYBIRD memorial auction.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Ebay an paypal are not my friends, but its a legit way to do things so why not pay the piper







500 bucks for a trophy will be a nice trophy i should think!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I think we did fantastic, and thank you Mark for setting this up and putting it on, and to all else who contributed their donated items!









I'm not sure about the items that weren't visible. I counted about a dozen or so that were visible on my computer.

The one thing about ebay if I'm not mistaken, is that you are as a buyer are at the mercy of their search engine. I'm quite sure and I say
this with the utmost respect, that more money could have been made on a couple of the items, but the general ebay buying public
wouldn't have known what to type in to access the auction to view the items? On the other hand it's nice to see the items go to
our forum chaps that will enjoy them more!

Sean


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> I think we did fantastic, and thank you Mark for setting this up and putting it on, and to all else who contributed their donated items!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i made the you tube vid public for just the reason you suggested, and yes EBAY really does not do much to help the seller, like google it has their user preferences that it keys on. yes, there 14 items on the auction, the thing is at the bottom you had a choice view 10-25............. per page, if you had 10 selected (which is default) than you only saw 10, thats the mix up there. no i agree also, more money could have been made, i did take the economy into account when beginning the auction knowing that values would not be as high, but in the end we did well and there will be some happy campers with new ss's they may not have had a chance to buy otherwise. so its all worked out fine.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

It may have been this 10 limit, cause i had 9 visible and the troll copy, so I could only see 9 active lots. My bad I guess... Congrats to all tho


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

did i mention...

I WON BIG HORN SHEEP...

sorry about that, it slipped out again


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

newconvert said:


> I think we did fantastic, and thank you Mark for setting this up and putting it on, and to all else who contributed their donated items!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i made the you tube vid public for just the reason you suggested, and yes EBAY really does not do much to help the seller, like google it has their user preferences that it keys on. yes, there 14 items on the auction, the thing is at the bottom you had a choice view 10-25............. per page, if you had 10 selected (which is default) than you only saw 10, thats the mix up there. no i agree also, more money could have been made, i did take the economy into account when beginning the auction knowing that values would not be as high, but in the end we did well and there will be some happy campers with new ss's they may not have had a chance to buy otherwise. so its all worked out fine.
[/quote]

Yes indeed, and I hope I didn't sound like I was laying blame anywhere because that was far from what I was trying to point out.







I just happened
to notice, in particular, those two knives, and what they went for, and realized that if the general public had have been privy to this auction they would
have gone for quite a bit more. However, it went very well and there is something to be said for keeping it within the community.

Sean


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> did i mention...
> 
> I WON BIG HORN SHEEP...
> 
> sorry about that, it slipped out again


Your going to like shooting that one!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> did i mention...
> 
> I WON BIG HORN SHEEP...
> 
> sorry about that, it slipped out again


Your going to like shooting that one!








[/quote]you crack me up Andy i'll get it out soon.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats to all who won and thanks newcon for ebaying everything. Had a hiking trip that took me off the grid for a few days... Couldn't catch the end of the auctions in time to win anything. Oh well. Always next year right?!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Congrats to all who won and thanks newcon for ebaying everything. Had a hiking trip that took me off the grid for a few days... Couldn't catch the end of the auctions in time to win anything. Oh well. Always next year right?!


sorry you missed the end of the auction, but like you said, there is always next year.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is Andy's donated catty that I was lucky enough to win. What a beaut! It's all banded up and ready for shooting
now. I thought I'd snap a few photo's of it. 
The pouch and bands look awesome as well.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Here is Andy's donated catty that I was lucky enough to win. What a beaut! It's all banded up and ready for shooting
> now. I thought I'd snap a few photo's of it.
> The pouch and bands look awesome as well.


looks great better in hand than in photos, you should be getting mine soon than as well.................... hope you like it!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Here is Andy's donated catty that I was lucky enough to win. What a beaut! It's all banded up and ready for shooting
> now. I thought I'd snap a few photo's of it.
> The pouch and bands look awesome as well.


looks great better in hand than in photos, you should be getting mine soon than as well.................... hope you like it!
[/quote]

That's another one I'm really looking forward to getting hands on use from! Say bud I owe you for shipping send me amount??


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Here is Andy's donated catty that I was lucky enough to win. What a beaut! It's all banded up and ready for shooting
> now. I thought I'd snap a few photo's of it.
> The pouch and bands look awesome as well.


looks great better in hand than in photos, you should be getting mine soon than as well.................... hope you like it!
[/quote]

That's another one I'm really looking forward to getting hands on use from! Say bud I owe you for shipping send me amount??








[/quote]naw. were good


----------

